
Taxation: And now, a moment of populism - SlyShy
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2010/06/taxation
======
mbateman
"With a fortune of that size, additional wealth is about little more than
score-keeping."

No. I hate this sentiment. Having more wealth is it's about expanding one's
ability to act, increasing one's economic influence, and, most generally,
being able to shape the world how one likes. This is true regardless of income
level. Wealth is never about "keeping score."

~~~
hga
Indeed, but I don't get the impression that this is a U.K. attitude.

Also, I've recently noted that in Western Europe it would appear that
"populism" is a word as loaded as "communism" is to those of us in the US (and
maybe more so, to the extent that the memory of WWII is more acute to those
who had it happen in the front yards).

